

Rest in Peas: The Unrecognized Death of Speech Recognition - Rexxar
http://robertfortner.posterous.com/the-unrecognized-death-of-speech-recognition/

======
JacobAldridge
Particularly relevant given Watson, who crushed his Jeopardy competition on
night two, is being fed the answers / questions in text form rather than
intepreting Alex's speech.

I wonder if, subjected to speech recognition as well, the playing field may
have been leveled and the criticism of Watson 'electronically controlling the
buzzer timing' been reduced?

------
mturmon
Duplicate. Long thread here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1313679>

